# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Sailboat on the beach at Treehouse?

## Captain Oil

Heard there is a sailboat washed up on the beach near Treehouse.  True ? Any photos?

----------


## sixcats



----------


## Rumlover

Wow, that s*cks!! Beautiful boat.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

Come off its mooring?  Looks like a huge surf today.

----------


## Captain Oil

That looks like it is going to leave a mark.  

But not the biggest one have seen on the beach. April 2008 I believe.

----------


## Ras Walleye



----------


## ukran1ans

Looks like the sail boat that I saw anchored off the beach back in early December...

----------


## Weeboy1

It is. We were there mid November and it was anchored ifo negril palms. Apparently had mechanical issues they were trying to remedy. At least it still looks intact. We were in zihua a couple years back and same thing happened ,the waves overnight tore it apart.
Sad sight!

----------


## Islandbouy

We paddled by it in December   I check out they way it was anchored and notice he did not put out much anchor chain
I thought maybe it was going to be there just for a short time. No way was it going to hold that boat in any heavy winds

----------


## original spanky

I’m guessing Gail might know who owns it

----------


## Irine

If they don't move it soon the sand will eat it.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> If they don't move it soon the sand will eat it.


How do you move it once its stuck on the beach?

----------


## Irine

tug boat from mobay?

----------


## JahCruiser

Still there today but now upright

----------


## JahCruiser



----------


## Weeboy1

Good to see it still in tact!

This is the one from zihua I referred to earlier. Didn’t stand a chance.

----------


## Odinson

I'm guessing the keel is snapped off? Disposable income got disposed of.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> I'm guessing the keel is snapped off? Disposable income got disposed of.


My guess is that the keel is buried 5 feet into the sand. Otherwise she'd be laying on her side. Get a crew with shovels and dig her free.

----------


## Jaherring

Hook up a jet ski to it and pull it out.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Hook up a jet ski to it and pull it out.


She probably weighs around 30,000 pounds. Would need a HUGE jet ski.

----------


## DaxShepherd

They made cement filled containers with rebar loops.  Plan is to take containers out and attempt to use a winch system.  The keel is still in tact.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> They made cement filled containers with rebar loops.  Plan is to take containers out and attempt to use a winch system.  The keel is still in tact.


For the Captain's sake I hope it works and the operation is conducted safely. 

I am a wee bit skeptical, unless they use more than 15 tons of cement. She's going to seriously resist being dragged along the sand with her keel buried. They're going to need a 3/4" or larger steel cable with a major winch.

----------


## DaxShepherd

Agreed

----------


## Rumlover

Don’t sell Jamaican ingenuity short!! I’ve seen things there over many years that have amazed me. Excited to see how this ends. They will get it out!! No problem mon.

----------


## Irine

Well now that the keel is buried I'm thinking boom crane or a method to jack it up and put it on a launch trailer.

----------


## johng

There has to be somebody on the island with the knowledge and capability to salvage this boat. Where's Captain D ???

This one didn't make it!!

----------


## Odinson

Boat Bar Two? There's already a head and a galley, even bunks to hang out in.

----------


## DaxShepherd

Containers filled with cement did not work.  Latest is that a tug boat is on the way.

----------


## Irine

Now that the keel is buried tug will have a hard time. Unless they can get her back on her side and tie the tug off the nose and midship to pull her like a kite, they will have trouble. I think jacking and a cradle trailer might be the last choice. Or a boom truck if one can be found there.

----------


## Odinson

Industrial helicopter or a million helium balloons.

----------


## Homebrewer

Bah! 

Duct tape and a little WD40 can fix that!

----------


## kwhizz

Pictures from yesterday







  Today the crane is moved and nothing going on

----------


## Todd

Thanks for the picture updates kwhizz.  I'm finding this interesting.

----------


## kwhizz

Pictures from today...……. Not too much progress and all the sand that was dug out has now been pushed back around the boat......In the last picture they added another drum (3 total) tied to the mast to keep the Keel at a angle so it  won't bury itself deeper into the sand

----------


## rooster

Possibly waiting for full moon high tide February 9th it was moving around a bit yesterday after some more digging around it

----------


## ThePachenas

Yesterday (Feb 1), they had a pump that was used to clean the sand around the keel.  Keel was clear, and then used pump to fill barrels attached to halyard.

Boat heeled enough and was bobbing, meaning it was floating.

Had a large rope around the boat to a large concrete  anchor, then through heavy tackle back to shore where digger was used to pull.  

Anchor pulled free instead.

----------


## johng

Thanks for the photos and updates. I've got to believe that there must be an expert with experience in Marine Salvage in JA or South Florida that could save this boat. No idea of the value or insurance coverage but it's got to be worth the cost to save it??

----------


## Weeboy1

> Yesterday (Feb 1), they had a pump that was used to clean the sand around the keel.  Keel was clear, and then used pump to fill barrels attached to halyard.
> 
> Boat heeled enough and was bobbing, meaning it was floating.
> 
> Had a large rope around the boat to a large concrete  anchor, then through heavy tackle back to shore where digger was used to pull.  
> 
> Anchor pulled free instead.





> Yesterday (Feb 1), they had a pump that was used to clean the sand around the keel.  Keel was clear, and then used pump to fill barrels attached to halyard.
> 
> I dont know anything but if they freed the keel and its on it side,wouldnt that have been the time to try and tow it from the front to deeper water? The weight on the mast would have kept it on its side until it was deep enough to right it...
> 
> Boat heeled enough and was bobbing, meaning it was floating.
> 
> Had a large rope around the boat to a large concrete  anchor, then through heavy tackle back to shore where digger was used to pull.  
> 
> Anchor pulled free instead.


I dont know anything but wouldnt that have been the time to tow it from the front to deeper water. If the keel was free and the weight on the mast would have kept her on her side until deep enough to right her.

----------


## JDd

wish someone would give a live update when......if....... they do get it out

----------


## Bnewb

> wish someone would give a live update when......if....... they do get it out


Maybe you should come down & check it out yourself...of course bring my friend with you  :Encouragement:

----------


## kwhizz

Here are some pic's from yesterday when they were building the sea anchors to hopefully be used to winch it out to sea...… Today the heavy waves are back so there won't be any Help there...… I'll walk down later and take some more Pic's

----------


## ThePachenas

> I don’t know anything but wouldn’t that have been the time to tow it from the front to deeper water. If the keel was free and the weight on the mast would have kept her on her side until deep enough to right her.


They tried,  but the anchors they were using pulled free.

Anchors moved towards shore instead of boat moving towards anchor.

Need stronger anchors, or less resistance.

----------


## ThePachenas

This morning, moderately large waves.

Boat has turned around and is again bow towards beach.

Cement weights are still on beach.

----------


## Odinson

We're cliff dwellers so pardon my ignorance - are those tourists in a cage? Is the fence to protect from beach walkers? What property is that?





> Here are some pic's from yesterday when they were building the sea anchors to hopefully be used to winch it out to sea...… Today the heavy waves are back so there won't be any Help there...… I'll walk down later and take some more Pic's

----------


## kwhizz

Rough seas came in last night...… Walked down to see how the boat made out in the waves...… Turned the boat around and its still buried...…. Talked to some of the people trying to get the boat out and they said they are trying to get a Tugboat from MoBay to help out...….. But they are looking for donations as the Tug Boat wants $20,000 US to come over....

----------


## DaxShepherd

Lol....its a ***** on the beach.  Luckily they give us bread and water.

----------


## johng

kwizz thanks for the great photos and updates. Who are those guys in the photos working? the boat owners?? Donations??? 20K for a tugboat?? Does that guarantee he'll get it out of just get a tug from MoBay??  That's what insurance is for. I wouldn't feel obligated to give them monetary help. I know S*** happens but how did they get stuck in the first place!! Too bad. I saw one not make it on Negril Beach in 1980. It was sad to see!! Please keep us posted with pics and report. Thanks

----------


## kwhizz

> kwizz thanks for the great photos and updates. Who are those guys in the photos working? the boat owners?? Donations??? 20K for a tugboat?? Does that guarantee he'll get it out of just get a tug from MoBay??  That's what insurance is for. I wouldn't feel obligated to give them monetary help. I know S*** happens but how did they get stuck in the first place!! Too bad. I saw one not make it on Negril Beach in 1980. It was sad to see!! Please keep us posted with pics and report. Thanks


From what I understand the owner is from England and was told in the past his anchor lines were too short which created a too sharp angle down to the Anchors...…… the locals in the pic's are just trying to help the owner...… Probably friends as the owner had been anchored here for a while.....

----------


## dash

I'm surprised that Gail hasn't turned it into a swim up Bar yet......

----------


## Rumlover

Sooooo, what are the salvage laws in Jamaica??

----------


## sandman66

Call in the Rotator.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3Oca-P_zW4

----------


## JDd

> Maybe you should come down & check it out yourself...of course bring my friend with you


ya...see you soon..those guys need help...
that thing will be full of sand

----------


## johng

kwizz how in heck's name did the beached sailboat do a 180 overnight?? Not assuming you would know but you are there and have watched this first person? That defies physical science. Any idea how big the keel is and how deep its buried in the sand??
Rumlover I believe that International Maritime Salvage Laws take precedence in a situation like this and my understanding is that they are hundreds of years old and fairly complicated. I'm not a lawyer but it seems one is needed in this case?? kwizz don't know how long you're in Negril for but please keep dropping pics and updates if you can?? Thanks

----------


## kwhizz

I just know that from one day to the next it reversed directions during the overnight waves...…. The Keel is still on the boat and the three drums you see in the pic's are keeping the boat at an angle to keep the Keel from going deeper...…. Not much happened today except it now appears the lean is greater and water is now getting inside.....

----------


## johng

kwizz Thanks a lot for your updates. This obviously has nothing to do with me I'm just interested from the "what if it were me" point of view. If it were me and glad it's not I'd try and be pumping water out as much as possible while I figure out a plan. That's why I ask about how big the keel is because as we all know the water is pretty shallow off the beach quite a way out. Would it be a simple task to tow it out with the proper boat in conjunction with a heavy machine?? The longer it stays like it is the sooner it will become Treehouse Boat Bar II.

----------


## gailnegril



----------


## gailnegril

Yes

----------


## gailnegril

Treehouse no fence here

----------


## gailnegril

Hell to the no

----------


## gailnegril

I have cameras just ask not a problem

----------


## TuffGong

I love the Lion of Judah flag flying proudly.  If I had a boat I'd fly a flag like that and most likely I'd also end up beached!

----------


## ThePachenas

> kwizz how in heck's name did the beached sailboat do a 180 overnight??


The day prior, the boat was floating when completely heeled over via the weight on the halyard. Keel was free, and boat was bobbing in small waves.

The next morning there were much larger waves than normal. Not huge, but big enough.  They caused the boat to swing around, parallel to the beach, still heeled over, but keel towards shore!  Nasty orientation as waves were going over the gunwale. This from a fellow guest at CCLP, who saw this at about 6:30 am.

Im assuming someone had the presence of mind to swing the boat around into a safer orientation  easiest thing would be to attach something to bow and swing it around.

Today, the forms are off the new cement anchors.  Boat seems to be a bit higher (more aground) than yesterday.

----------


## Odinson

Thanks Gail! Didn't think it was Treehouse.

----------


## Rumlover

Sounds like there my have been a missed opportunity.

----------


## kwhizz

Here's a picture of the Sea anchors they made to try and winch the boat back out to deeper water...….. At this point I think Mother Nature is going to be the winner...… Just my opinion... The boat seems to have moved closer to shore or the beach is rebuilding itself with the boat stuck...…. There was probably 20 feet of beach washed away in the storm and it's coming back and it doesn't care about the boat and is filling in around the boat...….   We had a situation like this happen back home years ago and they had a tug boat hook up to the stuck boat and used the prop wash to clear the sand out...…. Don't know if that would work here as the Tug would have to get close enough to shore or the boat for the Prop wash to be effective...….

----------


## kwhizz



----------


## johng

kwizz another excellent feat of photo journalism, awesome photos!! Thanks so much for keeping us all updated!! I am not an engineer but considering the shallow beach would a dredge pumping sand out behind the boat while a tug or other capable boat pulls the sailboat through the trench opening the dredge has created to deeper water?? Bottom line is the owner has to get his wallet out and pony up for the proper equipment whatever that might be!! What do I know maybe the sea anchor approach works. Keep us posed if you can. thanks again!!

----------


## SLP

Fabulous photos kwizz.

----------


## ThePachenas

Some wind, and more waves today.  Not as big as Sunday, but certainly not helping situation.

The have some lifting bags today.  Currently, they have one inflated under the bow, and a couple un-inflated on the beach.

Cement anchors are now gone from the beach.

----------


## johng

ThePachenas thanks for the updates. From the photos on this thread the beached sailboat looks like a really nice boat. I'm rooting for it's salvage however accomplished!! Please keep the updates coming!!

----------


## johng

Forgot to ask you all but has there been any sign of the Jamaican Coast Guard or any other JA govt officials at the site?? Just curious...

----------


## Irine

Hadn't thought about the destroyer, that would pull it out for sure!

----------


## kwhizz

In addition to the sea anchors missing from the Beach and the air bags being installed...… They also have a couple of small pumps on the beach getting ready to try and wash the sand from under the boat...…. Hope it works but...……

----------


## johng

kwhizz great pics and updates. You should do a journal with photos throughout the ordeal?? I too hope that they get it out it just seems that everything is being done piecemeal without a big focus on a major push. I could be wrong on that. The trash pumps look a little substandard to move large amounts of sand but again I'm no expert so presumably whoever is running the job knows best??

----------


## kwhizz

Walked down the beach today and the Bow was out towards the sea...…. I asked the guys how they did that and they told me they had a tractor there and hooked a cable to it and spun it around...…. I then asked what the plans were to get the boat out.....they just shrugged their shoulders and said they really didn't know...….. Probably my last report as we are going home tomorrow....Hopefully someone else will continue the thread ……

----------


## johng

kwhizz thanks again for the great reporting, photos and update. Sorry to hear that you have to head back to reality tomorrow but hope that you had a wonderful stay in Negril.

By virtue of the sailboat being turned almost daily it seems that moving it around is possible so one would think that getting it totally free is within reach. I get the feeling from your posts that there isn't a master plan as what to do next. I suppose that as long as it isn't being damaged in any way it can stay where it is until somebody official says otherwise.

Thanks again for keeping us updated on the daily news. " Like sand through the hour glass so are the days in Negril" HaHa!

Please someone of us in Negril at the moment take the ball from kwhizz and keep carrying it downfield!! Thanks

----------


## Weeboy1

If they can spin it in a circle then the keel is free. Not sure I understand why they can’t tow it out with an adequate tow vessel. Maybe access to an appropriate vessel is part of the problem. Again if they can turn her they are 1/2 way there. So unfortunate!

----------


## gailnegril

> Forgot to ask you all but has there been any sign of the Jamaican Coast Guard or any other JA govt officials at the site?? Just curious...


Yes called them but its not in their portfolio 
Maritine Authority Capt Brady came by to speak with them

----------


## gailnegril

> If they can spin it in a circle then the keel is free. Not sure I understand why they can’t tow it out with an adequate tow vessel. Maybe access to an appropriate vessel is part of the problem. Again if they can turn her they are 1/2 way there. So unfortunate!


Spoke with the boat salvage company in Montego Bay , they can do it for $25,000 as vessel has to come from Montego Bay

----------


## original spanky

Ok who is going to start a go fund me page ?

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Ok who is going to start a go fund me page ?


for someone else's $200,000 boat? owner must be 'boat rich' and 'cash poor'. maybe they should sell it as-is to someone with the means to maintain her.

----------


## kwhizz

> for someone else's $200,000 boat? owner must be 'boat rich' and 'cash poor'. maybe they should sell it as-is to someone with the means to maintain her.


And knows how to anchor it correctly !!!!!

----------


## johng

Kold Ass Mofo and kwhizz, I agree. I don't have any reason or motivation to contribute or be involved in a go fund me effort for someone who, it seems, was asleep at the wheel.

Anybody in a position to take up where kwhizz left off as far as photos goes. We would be happy to see any pics!!

----------


## gailnegril

I have a ton of photos but can’t seem to post 


> Kold Ass Mofo and kwhizz, I agree. I don't have any reason or motivation to contribute or be involved in a go fund me effort for someone who, it seems, was asleep at the wheel.
> 
> Anybody in a position to take up where kwhizz left off as far as photos goes. We would be happy to see any pics!!

----------


## gailnegril

Day 20 @ With Snow Moon Feb 10

----------


## JahCruiser

Awesome photo Gail
Are you selling shipwreck drink specials

----------


## TuffGong

What are the chances anything of value is still on that boat?  :Culpability:

----------


## SoloTraveller

> What are the chances anything of value is still on that boat?


That anchor on the bow pulpit is worth a lot

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> That anchor on the bow pulpit is worth a lot


anchors are very valuable.....especially when they are used correctly..... :Congratulatory: 

somebody must be keeping an eye on her.

----------


## johng

gailnegril, that's an awesome photo, almost eerie but beautiful nonetheless!! If it's not too much trouble to ask can you possibly post a new couple of photos of the boat every few days please? Anybody else on the beach your updates and pics would be greatly appreciated too!! Let's keep Captain Oil's original post going until the boat is free!!

----------


## Packrat

The standing and running rigging is worth way more then an anchor and bow pulpit. The Sails and Hardware (winches, cleats and blocks) alone have a tremendous value in addition to the electronics (ie. navigation, radar, depth sounders etc). I certainly hope others will respect the vessel until the situation can be resolved or the owner agrees to release the boat and title for salvage. "There are 2 types of sailors, those who have run aground or those who are so new to sailing, it hasn't happened yet"

----------


## Joshua Cohen

I wish the marine police would just tow it out and send the guy a bill.

----------


## gailnegril

> I wish the marine police would just tow it out and send the guy a bill.


Thats not in their scope of operations

----------


## kwhizz

Updates ????????

----------


## Maryann

Wow, that is a beautiful photo of the sailboat, Gail, almost looks haunted -- hauntingly beautiful.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Updates ????????


My friends told me that the she was still in the sand yesterday. No further details. I am unfortunately back in a kold a$$ part of the planet so I can't peek down the beach and look for myself.

----------


## Rumlover

Yesterday

----------


## kwhizz

Looks like it sitting straighter and higher out of the water...….. Not a good sign...…  Thanks for the updated pic's...

----------


## Packrat

> Looks like it sitting straighter and higher out of the water...….. Not a good sign...…  Thanks for the updated pic's...


Yep looks like the keel is buried now

----------


## johng

Rumlover, thanks very much for the updated pics!! Being mid February Negril is full of Boardies so no shortage of cameras and Iphones to keep up the great work of kwhizz!!

kwhizz, the boat sitting straighter and higher out of the water........Not a good sign?? Why? Does it mean that the keel is again sinking deeper in the sand?? My opinion is that the owner of the boat isn't showing much effort in saving it much now after the attempts made over the past few weeks. Does anybody know if in fact that the people that were on board the boat when it beached are even the actual owners??? Something not right here??

----------


## Rumlover

I’m staying at the other end of the beach or I would send you more frequent updates. Soon come!

----------


## johng

Rumlover, thanks for your feedback and pics!! Cool when you post!! There's dozens of boardies on the beach in Negril at the moment who can jump in too!! How about it ya'll?? This thread has been going for 24 days so far with a ton of views (13,736) so let's keep it goin until she's free!!

----------


## Weeboy1

> . Does anybody know if in fact that the people that were on board the boat when it beached are even the actual owners??? Something not right here??


Boat was anchored ifo Negril palms when I was there in Dec. had been there for sometime awaiting repairs. I dont believe anyone was on it when it broke anchor last month during the lousy weather and beached itself.

----------


## kwhizz

> Rumlover, thanks very much for the updated pics!! Being mid February Negril is full of Boardies so no shortage of cameras and Iphones to keep up the great work of kwhizz!!
> 
> kwhizz, the boat sitting straighter and higher out of the water........Not a good sign?? Why? Does it mean that the keel is again sinking deeper in the sand?? My opinion is that the owner of the boat isn't showing much effort in saving it much now after the attempts made over the past few weeks. Does anybody know if in fact that the people that were on board the boat when it beached are even the actual owners??? Something not right here??



   Straighter means the Keel is getting buried deeper..... Higher out of the water means the beach is building itself under the boat..... Looks like Mother Nature is winning...

----------


## Todd

> Rumlover, thanks for your feedback and pics!! Cool when you post!! There's dozens of boardies on the beach in Negril at the moment who can jump in too!! How about it ya'll?? This thread has been going for 24 days so far with a ton of views (13,736) so let's keep it goin until she's free!!


I've been following this with interest since the beginning too.  We will be there Monday.  I don't know anything about sailing or boats but if I see anyone working on it I'll ask about the game plan and post some pics.  Be there 'till the end of the month.

----------


## johng

Irie Todd, thanks for your willingness to add to the thread!! Enjoy your stay in Negril!!

----------


## Rumlover

As of tonight after a day of waves.

----------


## SoloTraveller

> As of tonight after a day of waves.


Last night

----------


## wannagetaway

I've been following this as well.  Appreciate the updates.  Ha almost time to start placing bets on how long it will be there.

----------


## johng

wannagetaway, HaHa on the wagering!! It doesn't seem that there is any urgency to get her free?? I hope there aren't any negative environmental issues at play??

----------


## JDd

starting to look like another....shipwreck
no insurance?
what is her name and number

----------


## dash

> wannagetaway, HaHa on the wagering!! It doesn't seem that there is any urgency to get her free?? I hope there aren't any negative environmental issues at play??


Yesterday: The owner and buddies quickly removed tires and barrels, fastened rigging, took some equipment and quickly left. No official word but mtce staff at Treehouse said she is now in the hands of the government as they had some ecological concerns regarding the efforts to refloat. 
Today: Noticed lifting points marked on the hull and one sling.

----------


## wannagetaway

Thanks. Keep us posted.

----------


## Rumlover



----------


## Rumlover

Sorry for the thumb in the last shot!
Pictures from an hour ago.

----------


## Irine

Letting her keel up again. leads me to believe they are coming with a boom truck.

----------


## johng

Rumlover thanks for the update!! Any sign of anybody around or news of what's next?? Almost upright again, either its left to Mother Nature or they have a crane coming. I'm curious what happens if / when they get it on the beach although if the crane has the reach maybe they try and get it deep enough to float?? Thread was started on 1/22 so end of this week is a month.

----------


## Rumlover

I saw no sign of anything about to happen. I’ll watch as best as I can from the far end of the beach.

----------


## kwhizz

Thanks for keeping us informed...……………

Ken

----------


## captaind

What is her hailing port on the transom?

----------


## dash

> What is her hailing port on the transom?


Sausalito.  Name is from the west. Oregon or Alaska. Rumour says owner now in Miami.. Gov. to remove this weekend.

----------


## rooster

Sausalito, Ca. is where it's from not the name

----------


## Todd

We didn't see anyone working on getting it out.

----------


## phineasfreakears

Took this pic last week at Water Island, next to St. Thomas. One of the locals told me it’s been there since the hurricane season

----------


## dash

> Sausalito, Ca. is where it's from not the name


He had asked for hailing port,,. Sausalito

----------


## Todd

Still sitting there with no work being done. A dude I talked to heard they were bringing a crane.

----------


## original spanky

last week we did see a few people on the boat taking items out and getting rid of the tires . i was thinking  he was the owner.
spoke to Gail . she mentioned it was going to cost about 25,000 to get it out and back to mo bay.

----------


## johng

Todd, Spanky thanks for the updates!! Anybody else on Negril Beach have any new photos, news, updates?? Rumor had it that something was supposed to happen either today or tomorrow with a crane?? We've agreed to keep this thread going until the boat is free so who's gonna jump in with some action??

----------


## Rob & Lois

"They need a crane, not a f-----g backhoe!"  - Busta One Foot; first week of February.    XD

----------


## JDd

> "They need a crane, not a f-----g backhoe!"  - Busta One Foot; first week of February.    XD


they need more than a.....
 crane.....

----------


## Todd

Nothing so far today.  Sure is another beautiful day tho.

----------


## johng

Hey Todd, awesome photo man!! Don't know what you used for a camera but that is a great shot!! Looks like a really beautiful day on Negril Beach. Rumor had it that there was to be a crane on site this weekend according to another Jamaica Forum but I had my doubts although who knows what's really going on?? Thanks again Todd for your efforts, much appreciated!!

----------


## kwhizz

> hey todd, awesome photo man!! Don't know what you used for a camera but that is a great shot!! Looks like a really beautiful day on negril beach. Rumor had it that there was to be a crane on site this weekend according to another jamaica forum but i had my doubts although who knows what's really going on?? Thanks again todd for your efforts, much appreciated!!


x 2………………………….

----------


## SLP

Fantastic shot Todd

----------


## Stoners6

This morning.

----------


## Todd

Still nothing going on. Got a shot from the sea.

----------


## Seamuis

Hate to add to the quarter backing, but they had the solution back when the excavator was there.  Digging a trench for the keel and dragging her out with parasailing boat.  Attempting to lift that at shore on sand is going to be a very long arduous process.

----------


## TuffGong

Why didn't the excavator simply try to push it free?  Couldn't they have extended the bucket and pushed it into deeper water?

----------


## DaxShepherd

The excavator had to build up an island of sand to get closer to the boat, couple that with the shallow water and it was just not working.

----------


## johng

As I see it one of the big problems here to set her free is the fact that the water is pretty shallow for quite a way out. Does anybody know how deep it needs to be to get it afloat?? Seamuis idea sounds practical?? How deep a trench and how far out are we talking?? And a parasailing boat to drag her out?? How about one of the Charter Fishing Boats like Stanley has, w/twin diesels if a real tug isn't available?? Seemingly nobody on the ground / beach is in a great hurry!! Let's keep this thread going until she's free!!

----------


## brownsd54

The problem here is the fixed keel.  Most sail boats like that have a very heavy keel, some with concrete or even lead in them to keep the keel down.  Keel facing skyward is not a good thing.  Just attaching a large boat to pull, or an excavator to push will make the keel dig into the sand and then it's not going anywhere.  I think they had the right idea with the barrel weights on top of the mast pulling the boat over so the keel was out of the sand.  That had to cause a huge amount of stress on the mast and rigging opposite the barrels, so maybe they are waiting for a tug boat and then try that again with the barrels and rolling it so the keel is out of the sand.

----------


## Seamuis

@johng she likely needs 6 feet under her.  The excavator needs to get close to the side the keel is on and start digging a trench perpendicular to the shore line.  The sand has always seemed firm there and I know this is how other boats are freed, but it's not my $100k+ excavator

----------


## johng

brownsd54 interesting comments!! As I have said in earlier posts it doesn't seem to me that any real strategy has been employed by anybody in the 5 or 6 weeks she has been stuck. Yes there have been a couple of small efforts but nobody really in charge of a major operation. Who knows what damages will have been caused by the time it's finally freed.

Seamuis it has been a few years since I was last in Negril but I remember the beach being shallow in that area. Six feet under her would mean quite a way out from shore?? Or do you mean trying to bring it up on the beach?

----------


## Seamuis

@johng What I am inferring is they dig a trench straight out to deeper water and to start that trench so that the keel slips into it, yes they need to dig it six feet down and perhaps they will not be able to dig six feet all the way out.  Once upright and close to six feet divers with air hoses can agitate the sand below while the tow boat pulls.

----------


## TuffGong

They are cutting up a ship off the coast of Georgia, time to say game over and get out some torches/cutters.  As someone else noted, what's left to salvage?  Anything of value was most likely already removed and whatever's left has to be in rough shape.  Start cutting it up and get it out of there.  These are the times when you remember that JA is a Third World country.  And don't take that the wrong way, the fact is JA has limited resources and using them to salvage some dude's boat would seem pretty low on the list.  That being said, if tourism is your bread and butter you gotta spend money to make money...

----------


## JDd

anyone here ever try digging a 6ft hole in the ocean?

----------


## mjf2

These are a few pics and a video people have not seen.
We arrived at Almond Tree Rooms (next to Tree House) in Negril on Jan. 21st just before sunset. I took a picture of the Tolovnana ancored off of the Palms. 
We could hear the waves building all night and when we looked out early the next morning we could see the sailboat coming in. Over the next 45 minutes too an hour we watched it bounce down the shore towards the Tree House. I think it was about 8am it came to rest where it is now bouncing back and forth for a few hours till the sea calmed and the sand filled in around it. 
We watched the whole thing from our yard for the next 16 days. All the cement, earth movers, backhoes. They turned it around so it was facing out. They tried to pull it with a boat, but the water is only about 3 feet deep for about 100 feet out. The keel is 77 and is  weighted with lead (605 lbs. per sf). On the night of Feb. 4th the sea got rough again and at 5:30am the next morning the boat turned around to face the beach again. Needless to say that is where it was when we left Negril on Feb. 6th. Well see how long it lasts, I bet Gale is getting tired of looking at it.

----------


## johng

mjf2 thanks a million for the great photos and video!! Your write up fills in a lot of blanks too!! That was my thinking from the get go with a keel that big and the water so shallow for so far out it would be almost impossible to dig a trench very far into the sea before the excavator was submerged!! Almost seems like they need a shallow draft barge with dredging capabilities to trench out a canal in sync with a tug or other capable boat. Any idea it's worth?? Hard to tell I know as who knows what damage it has suffered so far?? Wasn't it also undergoing repairs prior to the beaching?? If Gail or anyone else is waiting on the Jamaican Government, "Soon Come Mon" Hahhaha

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

mjf2 - Great pic of how she got away. Look at the anchor line off the bow. Not exactly the 5 to 7x anchor scope you need to hold her in place in rough waves over sand.  

We saw the excavator and at least one attempt to pull her with a boat. Did they every try popping the sails and using the wind to set her free? Seems that would provide a ton of force in the right place.

----------


## brownsd54

> They are cutting up a ship off the coast of Georgia, time to say game over and get out some torches/cutters.  As someone else noted, what's left to salvage?  Anything of value was most likely already removed and whatever's left has to be in rough shape.  Start cutting it up and get it out of there.  These are the times when you remember that JA is a Third World country.  And don't take that the wrong way, the fact is JA has limited resources and using them to salvage some dude's boat would seem pretty low on the list.  That being said, if tourism is your bread and butter you gotta spend money to make money...


But you're wrong.  The boat looks like it is in good shape.  All the rigging is still there.  Sails, radar, everything is in-tacked and looks good.  The hull looks sound, and in fact there is a light atop of the mast at night sound there must be a running generator.

----------


## johng

brownsd54, do you know the make and model of the boat and an estimate of it's value?? I know legally there must be a ton of red tape involved with filing a marine salvage claim but if she has a good financial upside might it not be an opportunity for someone or a group to take it on??

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> brownsd54, do you know the make and model of the boat and an estimate of it's value?? I know legally there must be a ton of red tape involved with filing a marine salvage claim but if she has a good financial upside might it not be an opportunity for someone or a group to take it on??


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_salvage

No.  It is very complicated. Recovering a salvage does not automatically give one 100% ownership in the vessel. Hardly. It's far from being a salvage-keepers, losers-weepers situation. If she's insured (not likely in this case) the insurance company will will pay something to the salvage company to avoid a total loss payout.  In most cases a court will only allow the salvage company to be made whole, basically reimburse them for the effort and any lost revenue if they went out of their way to save the crew or property from danger. Boats wash up on public beaches in the states every so often. After a hurricane they are everywhere. In most abandonment cases the taxpayers pay to have them sliced into scrap. I don't believe that there is much of a financial upside to this wreck. Spend $25,000 to $30,000 to get her free, maybe, with a tug or crane? The woodwork on the deck is in bad shape. I'd be weary of the rigging attachments to the haul, and who knows what else is wrong at this point. 

Boats wash up on public beaches in the states every so often. In most cases the taxpayers pay to have them sliced into scrap. When you're a boat land is your enemy. Whoever dropped that anchor effed up real bad.  

Easier to buy a 40' fixer upper for $50K and you'd be ahead. This wreck is still there because the numbers don't work.

----------


## johng

K A M, thanks for your thoughts and knowledge everything you posted makes a lot of sense to me. I've never owned a boat and have very limited experience on the ocean but your logic seems on the money!! Were you in Negril while this has been going on?? Have you actually seen the boat? I understand the complexity involved in the salvage laws. Does a boat owner have a "Title" for a boat or what is the document used and is there an International Clearing House where ownership is recorded??

----------


## brownsd54

> brownsd54, do you know the make and model of the boat and an estimate of it's value?? I know legally there must be a ton of red tape involved with filing a marine salvage claim but if she has a good financial upside might it not be an opportunity for someone or a group to take it on??


Why would I know the make, model, and value of this boat and if I did what does that have to do with this thread.  This boat has drawn lots of attention from visitors and locals alike and I think everyone whats to see this end as a happy story.  All I said was this boat doesn't seem abandoned, nor does it look like a marine salvage.  All the rigging is there and it looks like someone might be living on the boat.  The Molly Mermaid broke anchor many many years ago and blew up on the shore by The Point Village.  There it sat for a few years while discussion were tabled about who was responsible to remove her.  The difference here is that the Molly Mermaid blew up on reef and rock shore line and was a salvage project from the get go.

----------


## mjf2

The wood work looked in good shape when it came ashore (I'm a cabinetmaker). Not so much when I left 16 days later. A lot of the contents of the boat was cleaned out by owner early on.

----------


## TAH

I disagree with what Kold is saying here. All of the sails, standing rigging, radar, anchor, and other crucial gear looks intact. The only things that could have been stolen (without breaking inside, which doesn't appear to be the case) that aren't accounted for are electronics, and then only the displays. The boat looks to be in solid shape, and would certainly be worth $25k to have it hauled out to sea by a tug. But it's probably not that simple given the shallow depth, and the keel being buried. I doubt the keel itself is 7', that would make the draft something like 12', which would be crazy. The actual keel is probably 3-4' deep in the sand. Problem is you can't just hook up to the mast and pull it free, same for the deck cleats, they would just rip out. Had someone been able to weight the mast and put her on a lean prior to burying the keel, this could have been avoided. Can't do that now, as the stress would destroy the mast step. 

Not sure what the solution is, but as I see it dredging is the only viable option without further damage to the vessel.

----------


## Homebrewer

We got back from Country Country last weekend. We were told that Gail's attorneys were in contact with Jamaican authorities and advised that the government would remove the boat either via crane or tub and sell for salvage as the owner was back in England apparently having given up. This was supposed to happen by the Feb. 22. Needless to say that must also be "on island time". I was hoping to film the removal but it's still there.

----------


## brownsd54

There is a tug boat and an old beat up barge parked in a little cove just before Sandy Bay.  Maybe waiting there until they get the clearance from the Jamaican Government or maybe waiting for a big crane.  The sail boat is fully upright now which means the keel is a full 6-8' below the surface.  That puppy isn't moving now.  Only a big big crane on that barge is going to move it.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> K A M, thanks for your thoughts and knowledge everything you posted makes a lot of sense to me. I've never owned a boat and have very limited experience on the ocean but your logic seems on the money!! Were you in Negril while this has been going on?? Have you actually seen the boat? I understand the complexity involved in the salvage laws. Does a boat owner have a "Title" for a boat or what is the document used and is there an International Clearing House where ownership is recorded??


We were in Negril a few days after the boat came ashore. Saw some of the failed attempts to get her free. Boat registration and titling regulations vary from state to state in the US for inland vessels. Offshore boats can be registered in countries other than where you call home for tax purposes. As far as I know any legal issues with an offshore vessel are handled by the federal court system in the flagging or country where the violation occurred. 

A day or two into our trip:

----------


## Irine

…..a three hour tour...…..

----------


## DaxShepherd

Mary Ann or Ginger?

----------


## Markis

if it was a three hour tour, why did the Howell's bring so many change of clothes? Yet Skipper and Gilligan only had one out fit, and they lived on the boat? WTH? Mary Ann Definitely.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

I want to believe that the professor would have made a floating bicycle with a bamboo frame and coconut shell paddle wheels that they could have used to pull the boat free.   AFTER they spent a week or two chillin at Coco La Palm.

----------


## Accompong

*A prolific (even if slow) progression from the curious to the experts to the comedians.*

----------


## Irine

Mary Ann all the way.





> Mary Ann or Ginger?

----------


## Irine

"If you cannot find humor in tragedy then all you have left is tragedy, which I refuse to accept by itself"

                                                                                          Irine

----------


## Todd

> *A prolific (even if slow) progression from the curious to the experts to the comedians.*


Gotta love the boardies!

----------


## kwhizz

Any  updates ?????????

----------


## Jaherring

I got to meet Mary Ann a couple years ago in Gatlinburg, TN. She is holding up well.  :Courage:

----------


## Odinson

The sailboat was rocking back and forth in the waves on Saturday or Sunday (thanks for the videos Gail!). Seemed like a good time to give it a big yank seaward.




> Any  updates ?????????

----------


## DaxShepherd

It's still here.

----------


## Todd

I'll post some more pics when I'm there next February. ((grin)).

----------


## Irine

> I'll post some more pics when I'm there next February. ((grin)).


Next February's pic.

----------


## Odinson

Almost spit my coffee out (3 Emperors, don't want to waste it) - nice one!




> Next February's pic.

----------


## Jaherring

Now that was funny!!! :Biggrin New:

----------


## stoner5

> Now that was funny!!!


Irine. that was simply hilarious !!!

----------


## Captain Oil

[QUOTE=Irine;215568]Next February's pic.

Now that is FUNNY ! !

----------


## kwhizz

Any updated info or pic's ?????


Bump !!!!!!!

----------


## Rob



----------


## kwhizz

> 



Thanks Rob !!!!!

----------


## rooster

She was leaning to the starboard side for most of the time...what kicked it over to the portside rob?

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

Thanks for the updated pic Rob.

She looks so patient, almost content with her situation. A mere case of sand gravity, just chillin. Just look at her, all pretty there in the sunshine. If she had to wash up on a beach she certainly found the best place to wait it out.

----------


## Rob

> She was leaning to the starboard side for most of the time...what kicked it over to the portside rob?


No idea. I really haven't been paying it much attention...

----------


## hey_mon

Gail just did a video on Facebook post regarding Quarantine and Sail Boat update, and she states the boat is leaving tomorrow?!?!  Will keep an eye from my quarantined residence in Winnipeg and report back if anything happens, as I know we can’t rely on the various boar dies for pics.  Stay safe Rob and Lisa!

----------


## kwhizz

Can you post a link to Gails video ??????

Thanks in advance

Ken

----------


## jojo p

Soooo over it !!!!!

----------


## Odinson

https://www.facebook.com/gail.b.jack...6743017566568/




> Can you post a link to Gails video ??????
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ken

----------


## kwhizz

> https://www.facebook.com/gail.b.jack...6743017566568/


Thanks...……..

----------


## Rob

That boat don't seem to be going nowhere...  :Congratulatory:

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Gail didn't say which Monday.

----------


## Rob

5pm update.... Just like the news.... LoL

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

Whao. Those dudes are not messing around. Could be her last sunset.

----------


## hey_mon

> Whao. Those dudes are not messing around. Could be her last sunset.


....and Gail’s first unobstructed in a long while!

----------


## Rumlover

Thanks Rob. We all thought it would go away while we were all there and now it goes away when nobody is there to see it!!

----------


## Rob

As far as I know, that thing is still there...

----------


## JahCruiser

Gail is streaming the removal effort online right now

----------


## johng

JahCruiser, Any chance of an update or play by play on the live feed?? Thanks

----------


## original spanky

How would you see Gails live stream.

----------


## Bnewb

The video was very black...not able to really see anything...and it doesn't show the boat coming out of the water.

----------


## Odinson

https://www.facebook.com/gail.b.jack...5MDU2NDU1MjI3/

Looks good on my feed.

----------


## Rob

Half hour ago...

----------


## Odinson

So close! Strapped up and lifting. Can see about half the keel...

----------


## Odinson

Tipping way back to the stern - does not look balanced. I wouldn't stand so close!

----------


## Odinson

Tipping towards the bow. Its up and dangling - this might work!

----------


## Odinson

Feed frozen. I guess I can get some work done.

----------


## Todd

Here she goes!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT7xgo8J4aE

----------


## Odinson

Back on. There are guys onboard now, looks like they are re-setting the forward straps to even her out. I would really stand back a lot further - looks like tourists milling about - so much could go wrong at this point.

----------


## Todd

Holy crap.  The rigging just snapped.

----------


## Odinson

Oh man. Something just snapped and it tipped over violently to the portside. I can't watch.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Oh man. Something just snapped and it tipped over violently to the portside. I can't watch.


One of the straps broke. When the released the tension on the other strap(s) she rolled toward the sea. Maybe get that rigging down and out of the way first? Lest it be destroyed along with the decking anchors.

----------


## Odinson

Its up and free - but listing precariously to the portside. They should probably lower and rebalance.

----------


## treewacker

Omg these guys are so freakin slow....only in Jamaica... no problem

----------


## Weeboy1

At 17 plus tons they better be slow. Being hasty could end in a very bad day.....

----------


## treewacker

True but pain full to watch

----------


## JahCruiser

Last evening the boat was successfully lifted out of water and placed on truck/trailer ready to be moved
Saw picture of it on the trailer last evening on my wife's facebook ... don't know if it is still on the beach this morning

----------


## 68Stang

looks like they got it out!

----------


## Odinson

Now to move it across the beach. Where is the nearest road access? Might need a tow truck for the tow truck for the flatbed truck...

----------


## Irine

I'm thinking power lines. The mast will probably need to be removed.

It's such a shame they couldn't have done this a few months ago. Surely this equipment was always available.

----------


## JahCruiser

Stuck in the sand due to weight

----------


## Odinson

In hindsight, it might have been better to load it on the flatbed and then have a tug boat tow the flat bed out to see until the boat floats. Cut the straps and get the trailer back to the beach. Pretty much any larger boat could tow the sailboat to safe harbor at that point. This is turning out to be as hard to solve as the COVID.

Disclaimer: Not a salvager or a wrecker, just glad to have something take my mind off the constant doom and gloom.

----------


## Rob

In hindsight, it probably would have been better to secure the moorings...  :Concern:

----------


## kwhizz

Now that it is out of the water..... Does anyone know what happened to it next ???

----------


## Odinson

In hindhindsight, probably shouldn't have spent all that money on a boat if they weren't prepared to take care of it properly.

----------


## Wilky

It's in the alleyway behind drifters. The owners rented a spot  behind Negril adventure divers. They plan on taking several months to do the needed maintenance and repairs and then launching it back into the water from there.

----------


## kwhizz

> It's in the alleyway behind drifters. The owners rented a spot  behind Negril adventure divers. They plan on taking several months to do the needed maintenance and repairs and then launching it back into the water from there.


Thanks for the update !!!!!!

----------


## Weeboy1

Nice to see it out and safe. Hopefully damage is minimal.
#223-easy to sit back and be an armchair quarterback and point accusatory fingers of blame, but if we don’t know the whole story then.....
At the end of December she was safely anchored opposite Negril Palms for a long period of time awaiting parts/repairs....unfortunately sometimes weather happens!

----------


## TuffGong

> Nice to see it out and safe. Hopefully damage is minimal.
> #223-easy to sit back and be an armchair quarterback and point accusatory fingers of blame, but if we don’t know the whole story then.....
> At the end of December she was safely anchored opposite Negril Palms for a long period of time awaiting parts/repairs....unfortunately sometimes weather happens!


Or perhaps the owner is a bull****ter who keeps telling the same story.  I'd bet that boat sits there for some time if not ever.

----------


## Rob

> Or perhaps the owner is a bull****ter who keeps telling the same story.  I'd bet that boat sits there for some time if not ever.


Then why would the boat have been moved in the first place? That was quite a production for a BS artist....  :Congratulatory:

----------


## Odinson

She is a beautiful boat. Oh man, I wish I could afford something like that. Even better, I wish I had a friend that could afford something like that.

----------


## Wilky

The owners are good people with good intentions who love Jamaica. They just made a mistake. The boat itself has great history and pedigree. That has sailed many oceans with many people safely since 1979. They both deserve another chance.

----------


## JDd

glad to sea it out....mother nature is a reel ***** sometimes...

----------


## TuffGong

> Then why would the boat have been moved in the first place? That was quite a production for a BS artist....


If the owners paid to have it moved then I stand corrected, if not, let's see how long it sits there.  Regardless, the bills are adding up for the owners...

----------

